# Continue cutting or Bulk?



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi everyone,

You probably here this a million times a day but I cannot make my mind up whether to cut or bulk.

I have a holiday coming up in around 5 weeks or so, so I was going to cut till then. Then afterwards begin my lean bulk.

What do you think?

Also could someone guess my BF%?

I'm approximately 6foot with a 32inch waist and weigh around the 82kg mark dependant on water consumption etc..

Also an honest opinion on my body - construction criticism I would appreciate e.g. work on a certain area more. I personally would like a better chest. That is my current goal whilst cutting.

Thanks!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I would cut for the next three weeks and then gradually increase your calories back up to maintenance over the following two weeks. Then enjoy your holiday .


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> I would cut for the next three weeks and then gradually increase your calories back up to maintenance over the following two weeks. Then enjoy your holiday .


Thanks man!

Any constructive criticism?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

BTS93 said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Any constructive criticism?


Nothing leaps out at me as being particularly out of proportion but others are MUCH better placed than me to comment. You're in good shape, you just need to put the time in to build more muscle.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

I think you have a great pysique and will do really well on your bulk. I'm in agreement with you with regards to your chest but on your bulk this should blow up and get in line with the rest of your body.

Your back is awesome by the way!

I've no idea on body fat but would hazard a guess at around 10/12%? Like I said I dunno. I'm 14/15% and you have less than me lol

But yea, keep cutting until after your hols. Whilst your on your hols eat like feck then continue to do so when you get back!

Are/will you be taking AAS?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Nothing leaps out at me as being particularly out of proportion but others are MUCH better placed than me to comment. You're in good shape, you just need to put the time in to build more muscle.


Thanks man!



Mildo said:


> I think you have a great pysique and will do really well on your bulk. I'm in agreement with you with regards to your chest but on your bulk this should blow up and get in line with the rest of your body.
> 
> Your back is awesome by the way!
> 
> ...


Thank you mate. Filled me with confidence! Hoping I do see improvements on my chest.

Thanks for the back comment too!

I was thinking I was around 15% so thats made me happier.. Maybe someone else might think i'm 15%? Who knows..

Haha I just had to google 'AAS' - no i'm not taking AAS and I won't be, a big ethos of mine is to keep natural - I'm way too scared of the side effects.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

If you're natty you won't put a lot of mass on in the next few weeks so you're better off cutting for now until you're back.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

If you want to get bigger bulk.. if you want to get shredded cut.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Robbie789 said:


> If you're natty you won't put a lot of mass on in the next few weeks so you're better off cutting for now until you're back.


Thanks mate!



Bulk1 said:


> If you want to get bigger bulk.. if you want to get shredded cut.


Looking like a bulk after holiday from comments so far.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Whats your lifts.

Just asking


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

You've got a good body type I reckon. If you put some mass on you'll look good.

Maybe cut a few more weeks and then bring cals up gradually in to.a slight surplus.

If your natty you'll need to bulk carefully to avoid to much fat gain.

Got a good starting point though mate.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Why are people telling him to cut? 82kg @ 6' he needs a sandwich!

Lean bulk mate ftw! Seems you've a decent base to build on.


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

I would definitely lean bulk.

what's your lifts like and how long have you been going to the gym?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

If you are going on holiday then I would keep your cals at just under maintenance or at maintenance until you get back. Then a nice clean bulk with a couple of hundred cal surplus to see how you go.

Last think you want to do is try bulking mess it up and put on some fat for your holiday! suns out guns out!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Cut but only very slighty and change your training to heavy lifts try a 5×5 rep range


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Update on cut:

Feels as though I've hit a bit of a plateau even with dieting correct, intense sessions and HIIT training. Might be a phase I just have to push through and be consistent with.

View attachment 171535
View attachment 171536
View attachment 171537


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

I



Mildo said:


> I think you have a great pysique and will do really well on your bulk. I'm in agreement with you with regards to your chest but on your bulk this should blow up and get in line with the rest of your body.
> 
> Your back is awesome by the way!
> 
> ...


Body fat is always underestimated. I'm probably 10-12% in this pic

Op as above just drop to deficit for a d

Few weeks then slowly increase the calls back up so your not depleted and flat looking for your holiday


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

BTS93 said:


> Feels as though I've hit a bit of a plateau even with dieting correct


The main thing to be 'correct' is the calorie intake. If you are looking to drop body fat further, eat a bit less.

(Your pictures aren't loading on my phone so I can't comment on your progress.)


----------



## syms1969 (Jun 16, 2015)

Simple cut in the summer, bulk in winter follow bodies natural biorhythms


----------



## syms1969 (Jun 16, 2015)

What are your legs like ?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

syms1969 said:


> Simple cut in the summer, bulk in winter follow bodies natural biorhythms


Hi mate i'm currently bulking, check out my thread.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

syms1969 said:


> Simple cut in the summer, bulk in winter follow bodies natural biorhythms


The reason people tend to cut in summer is because they're far more likely to be out without a shirt on, it has nothing to do with 'biorhythms'.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> The reason people tend to cut in summer is because they're far more likely to be out without a shirt on, it has nothing to do with 'biorhythms'.


I was gonna research that statement, glad you quickly cleared it up mate thank you


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> The reason people tend to cut in summer is because they're far more likely to be out without a shirt on, it has nothing to do with 'biorhythms'.


Is biorhythms even a word?


----------



## Dzezy (Jun 27, 2015)

Just slowly bulk, you're skinny


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Cut a bit and then bulk


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Cut a bit and then bulk


Started bulking already man, check my thread


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

BTS93 said:


> Started bulking already man, check my thread


 Link to thread?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Link to thread?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/298519-summer-im-bulk-wait-5.html?highlight=


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

harryalmighty said:


> I
> 
> Body fat is always underestimated. I'm probably 10-12% in this pic
> View attachment 172086
> ...


No way you're above 10 there unles you're storing a chit load of fat in your back lol


----------

